# Pics from the afta the iron ranch ride -lucky lab



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2012)

WHOOO  HOOOOOO! What a blast! Thanks to Derrik for showing us that visited the Rose city a geat time ...Goodness ...The Canadians really know how to party! The portland crew, the BELLIGERANTE,WHEELMAN ,SKIDKINGS ,FLYING MONKEYS? ...I hope I got everyone ..man after the the split SKIDKINGS became CANADIANS..SKIDKINGS.V.B.C. humm VANCOUVER BICYCLE CLUB? Yeah ..strippers ...more bars .. and yes even bikes falling over ..not to forget a FLAT TIRE ...MINE .. Had to barrow a pump... anybody know how many times we crossed the river? All was good .. had to walk the last 1/2 mile back to the hotel ..dead flat tire ...after getting lost .....at 2:00 in the morning ...Thanks Mark for letting your prized Bluebird to get molested .
..



                                                                            Gary J 
                                                                   SKIDKINGS V.B.C. (VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB) 
                                                                       (heh heh not vancouver bicycle club)
                                                                    TACOMA ,WN


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2012)

*more pics*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2012)

*Some more pics*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2012)

*Moooorrrrrrreeeee*


----------



## bike (Sep 17, 2012)

*Thanks for*

The pix!~!@!!!!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks the pictures help me piece together night..
Good times


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 18, 2012)

*Thanks for the pics from the "afta ride"*

Everyone always likes to see the pics -- thanks for sharing -- looks like a great time -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 18, 2012)

Any pics from within Mary's Club?
I'm trying to get the whole experience over here.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Sep 18, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Any pics from within Mary's Club?
> I'm trying to get the whole experience over here.
> Chris




In 1970, the first 2 things I saw when I stepped out of the car in downtown Portland were Mary's Club, and directly across the street, on top of the Union Gospel Mission, was a HUGE sign that said "Jesus the Light of the World". I said to myself, "This is the town for me"


----------



## fatbike (Sep 18, 2012)

Man you guys went really big after I departed Moonshine bar. No one brought up the Skidkings oops when we were all at Lucky Lab. The girl that was part of the beer cycle truck tour who bump into a Shelby and knocked it over. The whole entire patio of riders stopped and there was silence when it hit the ground. I felt like I was in the biker bar scene from Pee Wee's big adventure movie. Man, I felt bad. Almost took out the Blue Bird. Not the same bike that got a flat late after parties is it?


Otherwise a phenomenal evening, we will have to make this an annual event tradition. Really enjoyed all of you who showed. So bad with names here. It was my pleasure to lead the ride and turn behind to see a whole mixed crowed of riders and some local tag alongs we picked up during the ride.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 18, 2012)

anyone know whos radiobike that was?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 18, 2012)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 65861



See how cool these dudes look in the uniforms...I need a a size XL!

So there is Belligerante, Vancouver Wheelmen , Skidkings VBC, and "the guys from Portland."
What's missing here?

Chris


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 18, 2012)

Flying monkeys Vancouver bc. 
Epic gathering of like minds


----------



## tedly3000 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Yes, thanks to all...*

It was epic.  I do believe this should be a Portland tradition!  There were a lot of smiles on faces that night!


Ted

==
ted@vancouverwheelmen.com


----------



## tedly3000 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Radiobike*



Nickinator said:


> anyone know whos radiobike that was?




That was our Vancouver Wheelmen Captain, the cruiserbikekid himself!


----------



## sturmey archer (Sep 19, 2012)

I was the outcast (Simon from Las Vegas)... Flying Monkey / Hammer & Cycle


----------



## fatbike (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Simon. Glad you could make it. Nice dip in the Willamette River off the pier dock. I know brad got photos of that.

This should be an annual event, it was to good for it not to be. 


Derek


----------



## brownster69 (Sep 20, 2012)

fatbike said:


> Man you guys went really big after I departed Moonshine bar. No one brought up the Skidkings oops when we were all at Lucky Lab. The girl that was part of the beer cycle truck tour who bump into a Shelby and knocked it over. The whole entire patio of riders stopped and there was silence when it hit the ground. I felt like I was in the biker bar scene from Pee Wee's big adventure movie. Man, I felt bad. Almost took out the Blue Bird. Not the same bike that got a flat late after parties is it?
> 
> 
> Otherwise a phenomenal evening, we will have to make this an annual event tradition. Really enjoyed all of you who showed. So bad with names here. It was my pleasure to lead the ride and turn behind to see a whole mixed crowed of riders and some local tag alongs we picked up during the ride.




that was my shelby that got nocked over and then again at the moonshine bar what the hell kind of curse was put on my bike while in portland.   gary's roadmaster was the one that got the flat at the end of the night     shaun      SKID KINGS VBC MEMBER


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 21, 2012)

Dammit! I miss Portland!


----------

